# Brett Rogers: When I beat Fedor, I’ll become the god of MMA



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

> Undefeated Strikeforce heavyweight, Brett Rogers has spoken for the first time since it was announced he would be facing Fedor Emelianenko before the year is out and he’s not just coming to make up the numbers.
> 
> Speaking to MMAFanHouse.com, Rogers said:
> 
> ...


Has brett rodgers been watching the highlander or something? Its almost as if he thinks that if he beats fedor bolts of lightning will strike him and give him all of fedors wins and the special powers of fedor and his victims


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

good article.. but I think Rogers is a bit too cocky.. against Fedor you get woken up with smelling salts if your too cocky.. after reading this my thoughts on his chances drop a touch. He seems as if he is going to rely on Fedor to make a mistake.. Well anyone can beat anyone if they make a mistake AND you can actually capitalize on it.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I agree that he is too Cocky. He thinks Brock is overrated, as well as Randy and Mir. I would like to see him against either of those guys. He would have to KO them on the way in just like he would with Brock, or they would take him down and have their way with him.

I'm not going to go as far as saying that he has no ground game, but I would never assume that his ground game is comparable or superior to Mir or Randy.

He might want to be very careful. I think he has a legitimate shot of catching Fedor, but I would never go so far as to think that he is a superior fighter than brock, Mir, Randy, Fedor, Nog... Just my opinion.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Well at least he's confident... Armbar after 2, no 3 minutes.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Say rogers KO;s him is that a bad thing for MMA


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Say rogers KO;s him is that a bad thing for MMA


Among Hardcore MMA fans, it will be a shot to the boys. Fedor has more people hanging off his nuts (deservedly) and a loss to a guy this green will be a huge blow. 

If Rogers were to go out there and catch him with a solid shot very early in the fight, it probably wouldn't be a big deal because MMA is an "every given Saturday" kind of sport.

However, were Rogers to go out there and outstrike Fedor, shrug off any shots fedor lands on him, block any takedown attempts, it would probably hurt the sport pretty bad. The #1 guy should never be made to look a fool by a new guy. Not like that.

A loss in any way whatsoever, will give ammo to the MMA haters. I can read the hater headlines now, "MMA God beaten by a nobody, how can the sport compete with boxing?" (I don't think he is a nobody, but the writers would make him out to be one).

Personally, I wouldn't mind Fedor losing, simply to humble M-1 (and hurt the org), and to give Fedor a reason to get fired up. I have been getting the feeling, lately, that he just doesn't have that drive because he has been winning so easily. Kind of like A. Silva.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

A Great fighter, yes 

The god of MMA? no.. i dont think so.

Fedor has to be beat sometime, and if Rogers beats him which is possible it will up his stock but not make him a "god"

Hes talking it up real quick and hes setting himself up for a nice fall if he loses.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

The last guy who said he's gonna knockout Fedor end up face first on the canvas (Andre Arlovski). The last guy who said his size would make the difference ends out tapping out (Tim Silva). It will be Fedor by submission.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

I would love to see Rogers KO fedor....Its time to begin a new era.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

mohod1982 said:


> I would love to see Rogers KO fedor....Its time to begin a new era.


The era of Rogers...

I threw up in my mouth a little...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Rogers said that? Oh brother, is he in for a rude awakening! Getting that cocky against Fedor would be the last thing to do. He's already looking past Fedor. That is nuts. To say Brock is overrated?? That's just as bad. I guess Randy Couture is a nobody then. Good grief. Looks like Rogers needs a wake up call. Sam's club has messed his mind up!


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

he's kind of the pot calling the kettle black here isn't he. talking about brock only having a handful of fights and downsizing ufc heavyweights, i mean rogers has only had a handful of fights and usually knocks people out fast so who even knows his real ability. he knocked out andre, i can't take anything away from him there, but anyone can get caught


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

mohod1982 said:


> I would love to see Rogers KO fedor....Its time to begin a new era.


Rogers has a better chance of seeing god.

Fedor by KO or Sub.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

If Fedor comes out like he did against Arlovski it will be a very bad night for him. Am I the only that thinks Fedor is getting slower and pudgier? Rogers has a very good chance of winning this fight by KO..


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Fyodor by armbar in the 1st.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> Rogers has a better chance of seeing god.
> 
> Fedor by KO or Sub.


I think people said the same thing when he fought Arlovski.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

....LOl anyone want to join my newly created church of bret rogers???? I believe in rogers (as i sit here and type in my fedor warbird T)i believe that rogers will smite the beast known as fedor.raise01:raise01:raise01:


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

I dont like the fact that he uses the word God but I would like to see this one, because it will be Fedor's first CAGE fight ever, and it could be Rogers first loss. 

Here is a question if Rogers beats Fedor will UFC still want Fedor or Rogers?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Rogers, if you wins against Fedor, I will give you a BJ 12 weeks in a row you deluded moron.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Hey Rogers, if you wins against Fedor, I will give you a BJ 12 weeks in a row you deluded moron.


Screen capture, saved to the desktop. This will be forwarded to Rogers in the event he wins 

You might want to buy a pair of knee pads, just in case


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

maybe he should go out and buy some damn oxy pads, ol crater face lookin mafugga. dude has pimples the size of skittles on his grill.

probably hurts when he shaves.


----------



## CChaos (Jun 5, 2008)

Rogers has nothing to lose and the world to gain from this fight and he's well aware of that. Fedor is a national hero and an icon of the sport and Rogers just had a golden opportunity dropped in his lap.

Sure he's a bit colorful and that's going to turn people off, but I find it funny when the "anything can happen in a fight" rule does not apply to Fedor.

Do I think Bret Rogers can decision or submit Fedor? No. Do I think he can knock him out? Yes. Whether that happens or not is another matter, but don't get too down on a guy hyping himself and his fight. To step in a cage at all he must believe he has a chance to win.

I'll stay tuned for more insightful analysis of Roger's complexion...


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Sounds kinda like Rogers is taking him lightly. I'm sure that Fedor won't take Rogers lightly.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Ive said it before if Fedor comes in like he did against Arlovski he'll go to sleep.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

But Fedor has found his best success against strikers by pressuring them and getting right on up them. Cro Cop, Sylvia, Schilt -- same story.

When Rogers KO'd Arlovski, AA was trying to dance away from him.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I does work.

Fedor will lose eventually, if he does it'll be to someone's that's heavyhanded. Rogers has a punchers chance. But I don't think it's his time yet. I don't think there's any fighter that has the focus, calm, pose that Fedor has. He uses 100% of his skills night in and night out on a consistant basis which is hard in a world full of distractions.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Brett needs to put the pipe down!


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

This is exactly why i'm rooting for Brett..


----------



## andy_olinyk (Dec 31, 2006)

whatever happens i hope it'll be a good fight.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Admit it or not Fedor is getting older, slower and sloppier every single day. I still expect a good fight from him but Brett is a legitimate threat and you fans need to realize that.


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

Villian said:


> Admit it or not Fedor is getting older, slower and sloppier every single day. I still expect a good fight from him but Brett is a legitimate threat and you fans need to realize that.


One sloppy round against Arlovski and you think that Fedor isn't good enough anymore. Without seeing what Fedor performed like in the later rounds of that fight there is no way of saying he has become slower and 'sloppier'. Fedor has performed well up until now and you can't start slating him based on one round of a fight which he still won. 

I know as well as anybody else that good champions sometimes analyse their opponent before charging at them and thats all I saw in the first round between AA and Fedor. Fedor realised the threat that was AA's boxing and so was looking for a weak point. He found that in AA getting too agressive and attempting a flying knee when Fedor wasn't rocked or in trouble.

I can accept that eventually Fedor will lose because age makes a fighter worse but I have seen no indication that Fedor is showing this yet. Brett Rogers does have the punch power to potentialy knock out Fedor but I think this will be a long fight for Brett Rogers because Fedor wont give him room to breathe.

You have got to take into accordance that Fedor is experienced and is a strong wrestler and judo practitioner so will have Brett on his back for the entirity of the fight. This match wont go the distance as Fedor will outwork Brett on the floor and destroy Brett's false self belief.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

ppl seem to think that fedors losing it when all of UFC's big heavies are a similar age


----------

